# Fluid change on an automatic transmission??



## adrian1.8T (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey all 
I was just having some problems with my car the other day ( idles, drives and changes gears funny) so i took it to the local VW Go-To guy. he said a transmission fluid change should fix the problem. but i know that many people have different opinions on this procedure because in my case it is a sealed transmission. Ive even herd that changing this fluid could do more harm than good in the long run. 
If anyone can fill me in it would be much appreciated








thanks in advanced 
(2001 Golf GLS 1.8T -Auto trans)


----------



## Bank (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Fluid change on an automatic transmission?? (adrian1.8T)*

what kind of tranny? 4spd or 5spd tip?


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Fluid change on an automatic transmission?? (Bank)*

Anytime you start thinking that changing fluids is bad....that's just crazy talk.








Just change it! Get the oil from tdiparts and then search how to....


----------



## adrian1.8T (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Fluid change on an automatic transmission?? (Bank)*

its a 4spd Auto transmission sealed unit.


----------



## jtiern056 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Fluid change on an automatic transmission?? (adrian1.8T)*

a sealed unit means that they dont want you the customer changing it yourself. it needs to be done with a scan tool and is a good idea. but it is not a fix all. how many miles are on it, what does the idle do, does it flare shift.


----------



## adrian1.8T (Aug 16, 2008)

oh i wasnt going to do it myself, def not qualified to do so, but it was a mechanic who suggested it and gave me a pricey quote for the job so i just wanted to know if it is a necessary thing to do to these cars. 
Im not quite sure what you mean by flare shift, but there is sort of a knock that can be felt when the car goes from 2nd gear to 3rd gear...its actually a hard jolt followed by a slight squeal (almost sounds like spinning tires on pavement--although i know thats not what it is...its what it sounds like). 
its got 94,000 KM (not sure how much miles that is). 
Thanks for taking time to help me out with this problem, much appreciated


----------



## adrian1.8T (Aug 16, 2008)

^^^


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (adrian1.8T)*

it is actuall a quite extensive process. you have to drop the pan, easy. then pop the filter off, easy. from there you have to replace the gasket, switch the metal rings to the new gasket. you have to remove the tamper proof lock tab from the fill port. when filling you have to fill it via gravity with the drain plug out when the car is running. i believe it is in park while you do it. could be neutral though. then you fill it up like a differential (let it run out of the drain plug until it stops.) at 35 degrees celcuis. there is a straw on the drain plug that makes the fluid level to the correct amount. not the easiest job in the world. there is a special tool that you fill up with trans fluid. also you have about 60000 miles on it. you can use google.com to convert anything. just type in 94000 kilometers in miles. and it spits it out, make sure not to use abbreiviations. IN is the keyword you have to use. i use it all day for torque specs. 35 newton meters in inch pounds of foot pounds. also i found the the google converter doesnt work if the caps lock is on. usally a trans service will help for a while but trans shifting problems dont go away, it will come back and get worse. you have two options, save up for a new trans 3-4k at the dealer, probally 2-3 if you buy the part online and pay for a shop to do it, or sell the car. i always disclose what my car needs when i sell it, but hey its up to you. just remember Karma(nn), wasnt just a vw gia. heheh


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (vdubtech14)*

Here is an excellent DIY. It refers to a TDI, but I think the 1.8T is exactly the same.
http://ch4n.com/01m.pdf
I also have a 2001 VR6 Jetta and I changed mine at 132K miles. 
The fluid level must be checked when the trans is at a certain temperature which is just warm not too hot. Instead of a Vag Com, I used a Craftsman digital infrared thermometer on the trans. pan when I did mine.
You will need to have a filter, pan gasket, and at least 4 liters of the VW approved trans fluid. I used Pentosin brand and bought 5 just in case. Supplies cost approx. $100 plus the thermometer, but a lot cheaper than having it done.

Also, check out the Automatic Trans. Forum 
This thread below was also good info. Some of the links no longer work, but the one I attached above is identical.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1064342


----------



## adrian1.8T (Aug 16, 2008)

SWEET dude...thanks for finding that thread for me. lots of awsome info on it. thanks for all your help guys, ive made up my mind....going do a fluid and filter change








thanks again


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (adrian1.8T)*

I followed the instructions above and it was pretty easy. I did mine 8K miles ago and it works perfectly. 
Just make sure you have enough fluid available and put in a just little too much at first. You will need to check the fluid level when the car is running on flat ground on the wheels and slightly warm. When you undo the drain then any extra fluid will just drain out with and the level will be perfect. If nothing drains out then you didn't put enough in. 
Keep an eye on the temperature of the pan using the infrared thermometer while you are checking the level so it doesn't get too warm. It needs to be at the correct temp. to check the level. 
If it does get too warm just shut it off and let it cool down again. 
Also don't cross thread the pan bolts and don't overtighten them either.
Good luck!




_Modified by randyvr6 at 2:35 PM 2-4-2009_


----------

